# Underground Medical Centre - Sheffield - September 2010



## nij4829 (Sep 9, 2010)

Visited with AEM and Kook.

This was our (Kook and myself) third visit to this place, and finally we got in. The first two attempts were killed by security and garage workers.
Entry to this place is not the easiest and Kook ended up eating dirt 

History surrounding this place I have not managed to source 
This place is well hidden from prying eyes and burried under a car park. Its amazing what can actuallt be below your feet!
















































































































I am not known for editing pics, but for once, I thought I would give it a go......


----------



## KooK. (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks again for another good explore dude, I'll stick my pics up later.

Am going to have to do some serious washing to get the dirt out, especially after them basement stairs at Bransley's!

*KooK - falling down since 1981 so you don't have to.*


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 9, 2010)

KooK. said:


> Thanks again for another good explore dude, I'll stick my pics up later.
> 
> Am going to have to do some serious washing to get the dirt out, especially after them basement stairs at Bransley's!
> 
> *KooK - falling down since 1981 so you don't have to.*



Anytime dude, looking forward to the next


----------



## Matty208 (Sep 9, 2010)

This really is brilliant. Good effort lads!


----------



## tom83 (Sep 9, 2010)

Great find............looks like a cracking explore


----------



## lizm73 (Sep 9, 2010)

What an amazing place, cant believe all that was still down there 
I read somewhere else that it was a WWII hospital!


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 9, 2010)

This is I believe, the company medical centre for Firth Brown Steels, a company who amalgamated with several others during the 80s to form Sheffield Forgemasters (which I think is still partly owned by the government) Apparently it was more cost effective to bury it under a car park than demolish it!
A good find though and some nice pics here
GDZ


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 9, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> This is I believe, the company medical centre for Firth Brown Steels.GDZ



My understanding also. At one time there were a number of maps/plans and documents in the Sheffield Public Library, but I have been informed that these may have ended up in some archive at the University of Sheffield Archaeology Department. Unfortunately it is 30 odd years ago since I came across this place and I cannot recall any details regarding its alleged use in WWII. It is worth noting however that other Company medical centres, especially if the facilities were large and well equipped, were opened up to the injured from the general public during the aftermath of heavy air raids - perhaps this was the case in this instance.


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have hered the firth brown story before, but I also understand there is another undergound medical centre further north (closer to the original Firth Brown buildings - but as yet not found).
ITs an amazing place - but we noticed that there seams to only be a ladies toilet no males


----------



## KooK. (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah there was a few areas that looked like they had been blocked off. The other place has been found just not uncovered! out chapeltown way.


----------



## BahrainPete (Sep 10, 2010)

I love it, what a great explore. Well done...


----------



## KooK. (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry it took me a while but here's a few of mine:












































Cheers aem & nij, great explore, until I fell over in poop of course!


----------



## Saz123 (Sep 10, 2010)

great pictures! love the old tango can!


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Sep 13, 2010)

this is brillaint, now i know the effort thats gone into finding this place, its even more brilliant. What gets me is actually trying to find a way in to a places, and obviously finding out a place exists. It really really pleases/baffles and excites me.

i mean alledgely there is this underground hospital which was meant to have had a mcdonalds or burger king or whatever ( this is fictional by the way ) built on top, so you now search what? every door? every drain? every manhole? every BT exchange? I wish i had the time to go out searching for so called places, and i also believe it woud be more rewarding finding a way into a place thats never been into, rather than visiting a place thats been done, thats my view anyway. and i don't mean a bricked up railway tunnel, i mean an underground shop, hospital, street, blocked of cupboard etc. I hope one day i can find something, or be given a piece of info to go on


bradleigh


----------



## ShellyDuckDuck (Sep 16, 2010)

Wot a amazing place,even more so cos it`s underground!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 16, 2010)

All looks pretty scary to me,or is that the mushroom, 'honey' whispering ghost word's into my ear?
I tried to find excellante within my palette of words but failed? so to cut to the short an narrow.It is a sweet ride we take beneath the great walls that contain us on all sides.
Great shots! many thanks for the memories I'll never have,being as how it is to far from my town.
Cheers guys,good work.
That single bed will haunt me...


----------



## napoleon solo (Oct 2, 2010)

Now THATS, what you call a derelict building!!! Great pics, got thrown back to the 80s by the picture of the Tango can!! Ha ha .


----------



## its my destiny (Oct 4, 2010)

great find what an amazing place loved the pics xx


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 4, 2010)

its my destiny said:


> great find what an amazing place loved the pics xx



thank you. I cant really take the thanks for finding it, it was a good mate of mine.


----------



## Munchh (Oct 4, 2010)

Even if it wasn't you that discovered the place it's still a bloody fine post guys. That second edited pic almost peeled my eyelids off.


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 4, 2010)

Munchh said:


> Even if it wasn't you that discovered the place it's still a bloody fine post guys. That second edited pic almost peeled my eyelids off.



lol yeah the 2nd is a eye burner thought i am pretty happy with the first


----------



## TranKmasT (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice. A meticulous and rewarding explore.


----------



## Potter (Oct 9, 2010)

It's great to see more of this amazing place. I wonder what the other one is like?


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 10, 2010)

Like the pictures guys, but christ does that place reek of despair through the pictures. 

It looks one of those sites where the smells stick to you for days afterwards. Rank.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 10, 2010)

D'you know, I've been racking my brain for ages to try and remember the name of a film that this place reminds me of. It starred Richard E Grant, and he found a spool of film (in the film, lol) of an underground medical centre, which he then tried to find. Can't recall any more...twas a long time ago that I saw it. Anyone know it?

Anyway, it was very bizarre, and so is this. Great find, but disturbing.


----------

